# Bigbody Tail light



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody have pics of those?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

you talkin about the ones jagster makes?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

This one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gay


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

yes those.thank you.any more pics?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 03:14 PM~10216258
> *gay
> *


we dont care if your gay. :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Not mine, but found this on LIL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ones made from ceiling panel light covers are better then those.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: kustombuilder, tatt2danny, procustoms
:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 04:29 PM~10217010
> *ones made from ceiling panel light covers are better then those.
> *


hahahahahahaha, thats what i was thinking. anybody have any ideas for a new set pm me!!!  :biggrin: lets get some new good looking ones designed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 20 2008, 05:32 PM~10217054
> *hahahahahahaha, thats what i was thinking. anybody have any ideas for a new set pm me!!!   :biggrin: lets get some new good looking ones designed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2008, 11:31 AM~10215545
> *Anybody have pics of those?
> *


copy cat :uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 20 2008, 04:47 PM~10217180
> *copy cat :uh:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 20 2008, 05:47 PM~10217180
> *copy cat :uh:
> *


not trying to be a copycat.Just want to offer something new.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 04:14 PM~10216258
> *gay
> *


Yup, not a big fan either. :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2008, 07:44 AM~10221059
> *Yup, not a big fan either. :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

i actually like the chrome ones better than the ceiling lights covers because they look so cheap......anybody know where to get the chrome ones??????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

the clear ones are nice if done right .


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

x2 ...and if you don't forget the bumper reflectors and the side markers.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

stock only please,leave the custom tails for the hondas and mini truckers


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 22 2008, 01:56 PM~10229566
> *stock only please,leave the custom tails for the hondas and mini truckers
> *


nah


need alternatives


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10231919
> *nah
> need alternatives
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 20 2008, 04:14 PM~10216258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much sums it all up


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

those are nice!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 25 2008, 09:49 PM~10256189
> *those are nice!
> *


I hope ours will be nicer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2008, 08:37 PM~10231919
> *nah
> need alternatives
> 
> ...


TRUE S MIKE did my clear lights and they look STR8T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10231919
> *nah
> need alternatives
> 
> ...


what made them do that? looks like the plastic screen from a color bar


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I REALLY LIKE THE ONES TRUE-S-MIKE HAS THOSE LOOK COOL

BUT THE INSERTS LOOK LIKE SHIT IMO


----------



## Foto Mike (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LivinLegendzCCVP (Dec 17, 2007)

hey vatos i would like to know where to find lights like the one on the lincoln


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 10 2008, 09:14 PM~10386012
> *what made them do that? looks like the plastic screen from a color bar
> *


it is 











also gonna do my 3rd brake light, rear bumper markers, and front turnign signals ( or leave them clear when i pull the stock orange out )


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 24 2008, 12:16 AM~10239883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
now that looks like a dam big rig running down the freeway. :barf: :barf:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 14 2008, 12:44 PM~10654081
> *these are in a prototype production right now. i am having 1 set cut out right now to test fit these. let me know what you guys think.  1 set is normal but the other is more for the ladies of lowriding with big bodies too   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2008, 02:27 PM~10655194
> *
> *


if you could make it with the majestic swirls above and below the cadi sign let me know


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 20 2008, 02:11 PM~10216241
> *This one?
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know were to get these in gold?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 14 2008, 10:41 PM~10658500
> *if you could make it with the majestic swirls above and below the cadi sign let me know
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

coming out soon.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 14 2008, 09:42 PM~10658514
> *anybody know were to get these in gold?
> *


you should get one of ours and we can have it gold plated for you too.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 12:28 AM~10743130
> *coming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


one on the left looks liek my fencing in my back yard :thumbsdown: you need shit like the one on the right but more manly 

im sure you guys can think of something


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 27 2008, 07:51 PM~10749199
> *one on the left looks liek my fencing in my back yard :thumbsdown:  you need shit like the one on the right but more manly
> 
> im sure you guys can think of something
> *


in the works.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 11:17 PM~10750568
> *in the works.
> *


cant wait to see :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 27 2008, 08:51 PM~10749199
> *one on the left looks liek my fencing in my back yard :thumbsdown:  you need shit like the one on the right but more manly
> 
> im sure you guys can think of something
> *


bandana pattern :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2008, 06:22 PM~10757019
> *bandana pattern :0
> *


no shit huh?damm.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2008, 07:22 PM~10757019
> *bandana pattern :0
> *


what i was thinkin  

then again i have a lot of ideas.......... and im not even makin these


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 28 2008, 08:04 PM~10757817
> *what i was thinkin
> 
> then again i have a lot of ideas.......... and im not even makin these
> *


 :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2008, 11:28 PM~10743130
> *coming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 i like the one on the right, gotta get a set of those..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@May 28 2008, 09:33 PM~10758690
> *i like the one on the right,  gotta get a set of those..
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2008, 07:22 PM~10757019
> *bandana pattern :0
> *


ide pick those up real quick


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 29 2008, 07:23 AM~10760701
> *ide pick those up real quick
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 02:13 PM~10762696
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those... PM me with a price on them....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here they are with the new logo too.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 29 2008, 11:28 AM~10762806
> *I really like those... PM me with a price on them....
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10757817
> *what i was thinkin
> 
> then again i have a lot of ideas.......... and im not even makin these
> *


I have more ideas also.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 29 2008, 01:32 PM~10763224
> *I have more ideas also.
> *


pm those ideas.we are always looking for ideas to provide for our hobby.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

these COULD be very cool if done right. them first ones (page 1) look like some $20 pep boys shit.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 02:46 PM~10763319
> *pm those ideas.we are always looking for ideas to provide for our hobby.
> *


i thought i just read your only doin the 3 or 4 styles you shown? 
which is it?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+May 29 2008, 05:11 PM~10764941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  no pepboy shit here.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 06:13 PM~10764961
> *for now yes.but if there is a demand for something else then we will do it.
> no pepboy shit here.
> *


:thumbsup: ill keep my eyes open then


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 29 2008, 06:44 PM~10765416
> *:thumbsup: ill keep my eyes open then
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 04:14 PM~10216258
> *gay
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 09:55 AM~10779628
> *x2
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 08:55 AM~10779628
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 09:55 AM~10779628
> *im gay
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: your gay??????? maybe you should get he girly pattern instead.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the big 100 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 12:06 PM~10779949
> *:0
> *


uh, im not the one that wants these gay tail light covers ya rectal chaser


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10780297
> *uh, im not the one that wants these gay tail light covers ya rectal chaser
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10780297
> *uh, im not the one that wants these gay tail light covers ya rectal chaser
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10780297
> *uh, im not the one that wants these gay tail light covers ya rectal chaser
> *


nothing like having the haters talking shit. well if you don't like them don't buy them but you don't need to talk shit about our products too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 02:07 PM~10780691
> *nothing like having the haters talking shit. well if you don't like them don't buy them but you don't need to talk shit about our products too
> *


thanks for the solid advice :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

glad i can help. :biggrin: 
i can see when talking shit is all fun and games but before it gets too far for either side messing around, might as well stop first. if that makes any sence   
i don't give a shit i like tham and i am cutting my set right now too :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10780780
> *glad i can help. :biggrin:
> i can see when talking shit is all fun and games but before it gets too far for either side messing around, might as well stop first. if that makes any sence
> i don't give a shit i like tham and i am cutting my set right now too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10780780
> *glad i can help. :biggrin:
> i can see when talking shit is all fun and games but before it gets too far for either side messing around, might as well stop first. if that makes any sence
> i don't give a shit i like tham and i am cutting my set right now too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 01:07 PM~10780691
> *nothing like having the haters talking shit. well if you don't like them don't buy them but you don't need to talk shit about our products too
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 12:31 PM~10780804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 02:31 PM~10780804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how does having tail light lenses make you successful?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 12:47 PM~10780897
> *how does having tail light lenses make you successful?
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin: you act like this is the only thing we have. we have done plaques, rear end reiforcements raw and chrome, steering wheels, and so on and so on


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 12:46 PM~10780891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride but not feeling the tinted windows :uh: i like the clean view of the interior too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 03:17 PM~10781079
> *clean ride but not feeling the tinted windows :uh:  i like the clean view of the interior too.
> *


and you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 03:16 PM~10781068
> *:uh: :0  :biggrin:  you act like this is the only thing we have. we have done plaques, rear end reiforcements raw and chrome, steering wheels, and so on and so on
> *


oh so you make these, IC now kudos to you.  good craftmanship, Its not your fault some ppl want gay stuff on their rides, $$$ is $$$.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 01:20 PM~10781097
> *and you are entitled to your opinion.
> *


naw for reals it does look real nice bro, just got to give you shit too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10781129
> *naw for reals it does look real nice bro, just got to give you shit too.
> *


Im not trippin


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10781112
> *oh so you make these, IC now kudos to you.   good craftmanship, Its not your fault some ppl want gay stuff on their rides, $$$ is $$$.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: its cool just like tinted windows are for rice rockets we all have our own style too :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 03:26 PM~10781141
> *:0  :biggrin: its cool just like tinted windows are for rice rockets we all have our own style too :biggrin:
> *


I had an all black theme going for that car, my regal and duece are not going to be tinted


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 01:30 PM~10781161
> *I had an all black theme going for that car, my regal and duece are not going to be tinted
> *


it actually does go with the car, good look for it.  
i can't do that with mine well the only viable window is gonna be the windshield


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10781539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looks like a night rider lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 5 2008, 09:31 AM~10804155
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 05:26 PM~10781539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit's clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@Jun 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10812775
> *shit's clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jun 6 2008, 12:11 PM~10812807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx, but shes gone now


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

morning fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
Due to the demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. new location.. new tools.. = higher prices? :0 




j/k..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 05:06 PM~10890786
> *oh..  new location.. new tools..  = higher prices?  :0
> j/k..
> *


not at all bro.i will still continue to give all of you fair prices.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2008, 05:08 PM~10890799
> *not at all bro.i will still continue to give all of you fair prices.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 11:57 AM~10897133
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Anybody knows where too get these taillight covers


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 20 2008, 04:39 PM~10916036
> *:0 Anybody knows where too get these taillight covers
> *


yea we are making them. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hello everybody, i just got off the phone with kustombuilder. he had a family emergency and is on his way out of tow as we speak. he will be out probably for the remaider of the week. we are very sorry for this misshap. for everybody that has an order in with us right now please be a little more patient with us. David is the one who handles all of our products in L.A., i am the designer but i will helpout as much as possible. i can not get any pics or special orders myself, as i am in Arizona. once again sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 09:16 AM~10924484
> *yea we are making them. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 when these are ready please pm me


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 22 2008, 03:33 PM~10926561
> *:0 when these are ready please pm me
> *


will do homie.  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok i did thes for a person and wasn't feeling them for the flow of the ride. so i will be offering these to the general public. let me know what you think of them


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 10:21 AM~10924504
> *hello everybody, i just got off the phone with kustombuilder. he had a family emergency and is on his way out of tow as we speak. he will be out probably for the remaider of the week. we are very sorry for this misshap. for everybody that has an order in with us right now please be a little more patient with us. David is the one who handles all of our products in L.A., i am the designer but i will helpout as much as possible. i can not get any pics or special orders myself, as i am in Arizona. once again sorry for the inconvenience.
> *


thanks bro for holding down the fort.  
i just got back.i have a very sick family member.i was dealing with that.let me get back ito the swing of thigs.thank you everybody for your patience.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 02:13 PM~10762696
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much these going for? Are they chrome or stainless, or something we would have to have finished?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

$80 chrome. remember we are cutting thall of these as needed. there is not a big demand for them right now so why cut out a bunch of things that will just sit.


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 11 2008, 01:16 PM~11063816
> *$80 chrome. remember we are cutting thall of these as needed. there is not a big demand for them right now so why cut out a bunch of things that will just sit.
> *


So how long would it take?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to update everybody.

Long story short. We started this venture part time. I got so many people wanting stuff done. So my partners and i decided to go full time with this and open a shop and get our own machine. We are going to be open in about 2 more weeks. These next 2 weeks i will be at the shop getting it ready to open. Once we get the machines hooked up and everything in place. (right now its really the machines we are waiting for).We will be back in business. I am sorry this took so long but the other guy we were cutting with flake to much on us. That’s why we are going on our own. alot of designs is done and ready to cut. We just need to get everything in place. I hope you all continue to understand and are a lil more patient with us. As soon as we are ready I will contact all of you to get this going. Thank you for your understanding.Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions or concerns.
David

here some pics of the shop.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Nice homie...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 8 2008, 01:16 PM~11294586
> *Nice homie...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We got our machine calibrated.Got the matierials.Im going cutt crazt this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

let me know..............


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

what kinda machine did you get? pics?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 15 2008, 09:59 PM~11356146
> *what kinda machine did you get? pics?
> *


mitsubishi :biggrin: ill take pic tomarrow.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Ready to sell?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HOW COME THERES NO TAILLIGHT INSERTS FOR THE 80s CADIS JUST BIG BODIES?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 7 2008, 09:58 AM~11539500
> *HOW COME THERES NO TAILLIGHT INSERTS FOR THE 80s CADIS JUST BIG BODIES?
> *


we are working on those.its hard to get those to fit right.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Ready to sell?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 7 2008, 04:06 AM~11799751
> *Ready to sell?
> *


just about.i need to make final measurments.


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

Are this available still?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Dec 13 2008, 01:07 PM~12420628
> *Are this available still?
> *


i cut a proto type last week.I just need to make some ajustments in size and we will start offering them.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2008, 12:13 PM~12420658
> *i cut a proto type last week.I just need to make some ajustments in size and we will start offering them.
> *


pm me when they readt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 13 2008, 01:54 PM~12420914
> *pm me when they readt
> *


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

im I'mplannin on getting a set from u after i Iget my pillar chrome moldings how much are these going for ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we need to cut another set out of thinner mat.The proto type we cut was to thick and didnt flex well.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ANY PROGRESS??


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

not that i know of


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

What's the story on these? :dunno: Are they available yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Feb 26 2009, 06:54 PM~13121759
> *What's the story on these? :dunno: Are they available yet?
> *


Im going to start lasercutting again.so im going to start on these real real soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope to cut the first sets by monday.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to give credit to my bROtha ~RO DANNY~.He designed these.not me.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 20 2008, 04:19 PM~10216940
> *Not mine, but found this on LIL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 7 2010, 05:19 PM~16216953
> *
> *


those are jagsters design.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2010, 04:05 PM~16216797
> *I hope to cut the first sets by monday.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn  those are nice 

would you mind if i posted these up in the winnipeg topic i know a few of the Homies would be interested in them forsure


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 7 2010, 05:24 PM~16217011
> *Damn   those are nice
> *


thank you.i hope they are nicer cutt.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2010, 04:25 PM~16217018
> *thank you.i hope they are nicer cutt.
> *


Make sure to post some pics Homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 7 2010, 05:27 PM~16217033
> *Make sure to post some pics Homie
> *


belive me i will.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 29 2008, 12:11 PM~10763112
> *here they are with the new logo too.
> 
> 
> ...


how much :wow: are they chrome? pm the price


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 29 2008, 12:11 PM~10763112
> *here they are with the new logo too.
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHATS UP WITH THESE ONES ON THE PM


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Let me get the first set cut to see whats up.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2010, 08:36 AM~16243295
> *Let me get the first set cut to see whats up.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 10 2010, 05:15 PM~16246382
> *
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2010, 04:18 PM~16246402
> *
> *


ARE THEY CUT YET :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2010, 08:36 AM~16243295
> *Let me get the first set cut to see whats up.
> *


let me know


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

but you have price or not yet? uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88+Jan 10 2010, 09:23 PM~16249052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 11 2010, 11:01 AM~16253913
> *still waiting :biggrin:
> *


going to the shop today to start working on them.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 10:02 AM~16253921
> *going to the shop today to start working on them.
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2010, 10:38 PM~16251085
> *not yet.very soon my friend.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ok :biggrin: let me know as soon as you done :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

If u can send me a price through a pm on this ones thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 10:45 PM~16262272
> *
> *


you still working :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

are 80's lacs still on hold?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 12 2010, 09:23 AM~16265005
> *are 80's lacs still on hold?
> *


yes.i want to get these done first.but ill get right on them very soon.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:45 AM~16266044
> *yes.i want to get these done first.but ill get right on them very soon.
> *


keep me in mind when you get them ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 AM~16275833
> *still waiting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 10:12 AM~16277169
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 10:12 AM~16277169
> *
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i sent KB the cad files already so we are weighting on our in house cutter  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 13 2010, 01:01 PM~16278665
> *i sent KB the cad files already so we are weighting on our in house cutter   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 13 2010, 02:01 PM~16278665
> *i sent KB the cad files already so we are weighting on our in house cutter   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 06:35 PM~16282072
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 13 2010, 06:23 AM~16275833
> *still waiting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

me too ^^ :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GET ER' DONE :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 10:00 AM~16288789
> *GET ER' DONE :biggrin:
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KB is M.I.A :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 03:33 PM~16291212
> *KB is M.I.A :biggrin:
> *


no sir.im working on them right now.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 02:35 PM~16291239
> *no sir.im working on them right now.
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

THURSDAY NIGHT BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16294646
> *THURSDAY NIGHT BUMP :biggrin:
> *


dam.i tried to cut one sat.the stainless was to thick.i need to get thinner shit.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

ARE YOU DONE?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 18 2010, 08:41 PM~16332766
> *ARE YOU DONE?
> *


X94 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 07:47 PM~16331854
> *dam.i tried to cut one sat.the stainless was to thick.i need to get thinner shit.
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wave: still waiting dawg


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 25 2010, 11:10 PM~16412089
> *    :wave:  still waiting dawg
> *


  going to try to cut another one asap.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im going to recut the sample in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16658061
> *Im going to recut the sample in the morning. :biggrin:
> *


post picture when you done :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 24 2008, 12:16 AM~10239883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* I like this one, because it's in my garage. :biggrin: *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok i am ready to start cutting these.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin: 
They will be cut out of stainless or raw metal to chrome them.
pm me for a price


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 18 2010, 10:06 PM~17233308
> *
> *


STILL WAITING


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 19 2010, 10:42 AM~17236317
> *STILL WAITING
> *


which ones did you want?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 10:04 AM~17236484
> *which ones did you want?
> *


THE FIRST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> Ok i am ready to start cutting these.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin:
> They will be cut out of stainless or raw metal to chrome them.
> pm me for a price
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > Ok i am ready to start cutting these.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin:
> > They will be cut out of stainless or raw metal to chrome them.
> > pm me for a price
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17243908
> *
> *


WHATS THE WORD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 20 2010, 05:04 PM~17250525
> *WHATS THE WORD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


trying diffrent thickness matierals to see what works better.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:03 AM~17269190
> *trying diffrent thickness matierals to see what works better.
> *


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

euro taillights????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok i know i have put thes to the side for to long.so many other things have came up but im going to start offering these first to see how they do before i do other designs.Please let me know if your interested. 
They will be cut out of stainless so that they can be polished up like chrome..
pm me for a price


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

DO U CUT OUT ANYTHING ELSE AND WHERE U AT IN COMPTON


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

BIG AL 310 said:


> DO U CUT OUT ANYTHING ELSE AND WHERE U AT IN COMPTON


i can do steel and have them chromed.Im off of rosecrans and atlantic.hit me up on pm.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

U still do this?


----------

